# Collet Chuck or Spindle Adapter?



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got a Beall Collet Chuck, but it's threaded for my previous lathe - 3/4"-16tpi. Not going to work on my Jet 1014 with 1"-8tpi headstock.

I was thinking about just picking up a spindle adapter that would allow me to use 3/4"-16tpi accessories on my 1"-8tpi lathe (I do have a couple other items that would benefit from this), but was wondering if that would maybe cause too much of a run-out problem or not, understanding that every adapter or extension runs the risk of creating more run-out? Or if I should just suck it up and buy another collet chuck?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 16, 2016)

I had to look those up Matt. I don't need a chuck that small very often, occasionally for a finial, but I have always used a regular drill chuck with an mt2 taper on it, fits any lathe and infinitely adjustable, I don't get any run-out from it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I had to look those up Matt. I don't need a chuck that small very often, occasionally for a finial, but I have always used a regular drill chuck with an mt2 taper on it, fits any lathe and infinitely adjustable, I don't get any run-out from it....



I've got a couple drill chucks, and they'd work for part of what I'm planning to do - they'd hold the pin chucks just fine (and I hadn't thought of that for some reason - so thank you!) However, I'll still be needing to use a collet chuck eventually as I'm starting to make the step into advanced pen making - modified kit and, whenever I can afford the taps and dies I'd need, kitless/bespoke.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 16, 2016)

I believe I have one if you need it. Pretty sure my PSI chuck and collet chuck came with one. If you're interested, I can go try and find it and send it to ya?


EDIT: wait... I think I've got the opposite of what you need. Dang.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 16, 2016)

I've got the psi collet chuck acc for what you want to do I'd probably try to find a buyer fit the one you've got abd just get a new one. I've used adapters that move you farther out from the head stock and the run out did tend to increase and for high precision that might not be a good thing


----------



## Sprung (Jan 16, 2016)

This is the adapter I was looking at. I've got a couple inserts on hand that would allow me to use 1"-8tpi accessories on my old lathe (which is still non-functioning), but nothing yet to use 3/4"-16tpi accessories on my 1"-8tpi lathe.

I think I'll just suck it up and save up for a new collet chuck - if I'm doing kitless pen work, I don't really want to be fighting run-out if it could be that great of an issue. I may still keep my current 3/4"-16tpi collet chuck, however, since it'll fit on my Taig, whenever I get that put back together and up and running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 17, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I think I'll just suck it up and save up for a new collet chuck - if I'm doing kitless pen work, I don't really want to be fighting run-out if it could be that great of an issue. I may still keep my current 3/4"-16tpi collet chuck, however, since it'll fit on my Taig, whenever I get that put back together and up and running.



That's my recommendation, based on what you're planning to do in the longer term. The last thing you need is to be extending the spindle or adding another source of runout by adding a step-down adapter -- I've got one that converts my Nova 1+1/4" x 8 spindle down to 1" x 8 (so I can use my old chucks on the newer lathe). It's okay for rough work, but I wouldn't try using it to drill holes that I was going to thread with 0.75mm pitch taps.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2016)

Matt, my recommendation is for you to.... Oh wait, I don't know what the heck you're talking about!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 17, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> That's my recommendation, based on what you're planning to do in the longer term. The last thing you need is to be extending the spindle or adding another source of runout by adding a step-down adapter -- I've got one that converts my Nova 1+1/4" x 8 spindle down to 1" x 8 (so I can use my old chucks on the newer lathe). It's okay for rough work, but I wouldn't try using it to drill holes that I was going to thread with 0.75mm pitch taps.



Thanks, Duncan. You've confirmed what I was wondering/thinking about and what was also mentioned above. I know you do kitless and the like, so I was hoping you'd chime in. (I will likely have some questions for you regarding going kitless in the near future. I like making pens a lot, but I need some new challenges!)


----------

